# Lost and Found



## Elmo (Jul 8, 2012)

Dove the Born Again and Kingry Barge yesterday. One of our divers lost a weight pocket on Kingry Barge, but spotted a shiny new anchor with two or three hundred feet of line still attached. Unfortunately he didn't retrieve either. If you go after the anchor, how about looking for the weight pocket also. It should be north of the barge (dropped while he was entering the boat on the last dive).

The diving, by the way, was outstanding. 40+ foot viz. Wife and son are still learning, so no spearing (didn't see anything very shootable anyway), but thanks to the neighboring fishermen who limited out and donated a couple of snapper to the cause. Sometimes divers and fishermen CAN get along on the same site.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If you find a Penn750 or 7500 (can't rem which one) on a Slammer rod one of our riders lost one. Thanks.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I found a couple of rods on the Kingry Barge a few months back. The were rusted solid.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Went out today. Got the anchor, couldn't find any weight pouches!! Sorry. That is a nice anchor!!


----------



## Elmo (Jul 8, 2012)

Way to go! Wish I'd had some air left. Thanks for looking for the weight pocket.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Elmo said:


> Way to go! Wish I'd had some air left. Thanks for looking for the weight pocket.


I am sure it was still there just wasn't on or near the barge. that was a large anchor! Wish I knew who it belonged to!


----------



## Harvsfishin (Oct 4, 2010)

*Anchor*

I lost my anchor about 2 weeks ago and will pay for it if it is mine or the rite size. Please cal Harvey on cell 770 560-0658 in Navarre. Thanks, Harvey


----------

